# WMA Dove Quota Hunts - Deadline Aug. 15



## banderson (Jul 10, 2012)

All WMA Dove Quota Hunts are online for 2012. 
Apply by August 15.
Go here to apply: https://apps.gadnr.org/QuotaHunt/Default.aspx

General Dove Quota Hunts
ALBANY NURSERY - SEPT 1
ALEXANDER - SEPT 1
BLANTON CREEK - SEPT 1
BLANTON CREEK - SEPT 8
CHICKASAWHATCHEE - SEPT 1
CLARKS HILL - SEPT 1
CLYBEL - SEPT 1
DI-LANE - SEPT 1
LOWER BROAD RIVER - SEPT 1
OCONEE - SEPT 1
RUM CREEK - SEPT 1
RUM CREEK - SEPT 8

Adult/Child Dove Quota Hunts(ONLY child applies)
DI-LANE - SEPT 1
INDIAN FORD FARM DOVE FIELDS - SEPT 8
REDLANDS - SEPT 1
RIVER CREEK - SEPT 1
RIVER CREEK - SEPT 8
WALTON PUBLIC DOVE FIELD - SEPT 1
WILSON SHOALS - SEPT 1

If you have any questions or concerns after reading through the application instructions, then please email: brandon.anderson@dnr.state.ga.us.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder Brandon


----------



## banderson (Jul 19, 2012)

2012-2013 Statewide Dove Seasons
Sept 1-16
Oct 13-21
Nov 22-Jan 5


----------



## Setter Jax (Jul 19, 2012)

Not familiar with the areas,  which WMAs are located in the South, or South East Coastal Areas.  Thanks.

SJ


----------



## Jim P (Jul 19, 2012)

Shon none of them are around here. Maybe Sansavilla or Paulks pasture might have some birds also the waterfowl area in Darrien always have birds, but a bunch of people will be there on opening day


----------



## Setter Jax (Jul 20, 2012)

Jim,

Thanks for the info.  I've been looking too. Heard there might be a couple around St. Mary's, GA on the private hunting preserves, but I don't know anyone over there.  I know it's early yet, but I'm excited to start the season. lol 

SJ


----------



## The Rodney (Jul 20, 2012)

Anyone shoot doves at Charlie Elliot last year?  I shot there two years ago and had a nice time, they had planted and burned a field.  If I was a better shot I would have limited.


----------



## djenkins0992 (Jul 20, 2012)

I did, had fun. I to could have limited out. There were several young boys that would run and get the birds. I wasn't going to yell and say hey those are mine.
I'm applied for 4 generations of us this year.. Keeping my fingers crossed !!


----------



## The Rodney (Jul 23, 2012)

Good news!  Which field was hot last year?  Two years ago it was the field next to the kids catch and release pond... Teal I think it is called.


----------



## Moose911 (Jul 29, 2012)

anybody know the odds on getting drawn on the quota hunts?


----------



## banderson (Aug 15, 2012)

FINAL DAY to apply for Dove Quota Hunts


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Aug 15, 2012)

How soon will the results be out?


----------



## mattech (Aug 15, 2012)

last year on the adult child hunts the adult was allowed to shoot. Are they staying with that rule this year? I took my son to Di lane adult child last year. We had a Blast.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 16, 2012)

mattech said:


> last year on the adult child hunts the adult was allowed to shoot. Are they staying with that rule this year? I took my son to Di lane adult child last year. We had a Blast.



Correct, the adult can hunt as well.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Aug 16, 2012)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> How soon will the results be out?


Just got my "reject" notice...that answers my earlier question...


----------



## fredw (Aug 16, 2012)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> Just got my "reject" notice...



Me too.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 16, 2012)

Got drawn for the 1st Blanton Creek hunt!


----------



## jackson county junkee (Aug 16, 2012)

Got drawn for Clarks Hill on the 1st.


----------



## djenkins0992 (Aug 16, 2012)

I was denied for Clybel.

Lesson learned - I did a group application with my Grandfather, Dad, Uncle and myself.
So now 4 people are unhappy.

Lesson learned for next year - Just apply individually so four people from the same party are not picked and unhappy.

The quota hunt for clybel has never been full, I guess this year with online applications was a success.


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 16, 2012)

just got my rejection for Clybel.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 16, 2012)

Just got drawn for Di Lane!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 16, 2012)

2nd hunt at Blanton Creek same as I went on last year. Will be fun.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 16, 2012)

got my acceptance for my party of 4 for Di lane.


----------



## fbjones (Aug 16, 2012)

I was denied both hunts at Blanton Creek.  I've been denied the past 2 opening days there, but accepted to last year's 2nd hunt.  Now none at all.  Thanks.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 16, 2012)

Got my pick clybel


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 16, 2012)

The boys didn't get their first pick of Redlands, but they did get picked for the Di-Lane A/C hunt.


----------



## Timberdoodle (Aug 16, 2012)

Got drawn for Clybel on the 1st!!  

We have not been out there since the year before the scuffle - it was WAY too crowded that year, and had a bum rush onto the field at 11:45.  Poaching set-up space and poaching shots.  I said I was not coming back under those conditions.

From what I understand, with the changes, this should be a whole different experience - I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Aug 16, 2012)

*Cool...*

My sons got rejected for the Redlands A/C hunt  but both of them and myself got selected for the Clybel hunt.  Will be my first time doing this.  If someone has any information they care to share on what is the best field or what changes have been made (I saw someone post that changes should help, assuming that DNR may be lottering or pre-selecting the spots) I would appreciate it.  How many fields are there and what time should I get their with my 2 sons (12 and 15).  I see on my selection you can not enter the fields before 10 am.  Is there a mad rush as I saw posted


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Aug 16, 2012)

*What are the changes?*



Timberdoodle said:


> We have not been out there since the year before the scuffle - it was WAY too crowded that year, and had a bum rush onto the field at 11:45.  Poaching set-up space and poaching shots.  I said I was not coming back under those conditions.
> 
> From what I understand, with the changes, this should be a whole different experience - I am looking forward to it!



Would like to know, I would hate to get into a bad situation as I will have my son's with me.


----------



## djenkins0992 (Aug 16, 2012)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Would like to know, I would hate to get into a bad situation as I will have my son's with me.



It's the same thing - bum rush the field.
There is no one there to police how many people go to what fields. You could have everyone sitting on one field.
I know this won't happen. From what I understood, they have never had a full quota hunt at Clybel.
I guess with the online application - this season was a success.
Just not sure for whom ???


----------



## mattech (Aug 16, 2012)

WOOOO HOOOOO, we got picked for the adult child dove hunt at walton field.


----------



## RP1969 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Got Picked!!!*

My son got picked for the Walton Public Dove Field anybody hunt there before?? What can we expect and how do you get the permit to take with us to the hunt??? Do they mail them??  Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 16, 2012)

RP1969 said:


> My son got picked for the Walton Public Dove Field anybody hunt there before?? What can we expect and how do you get the permit to take with us to the hunt??? Do they mail them??  Any help is greatly appreciated.



No permits are sent out... just show up the day of the hunt and check-in. Not sure if they still do it or not, but they used to serve hotdogs for lunch and then have a raffle drawing after the hunt. Both Walton and Redlands really know how to have great hunts for the kids.

Oh, and make sure to have your HIP permit. Last year several adults at Redlands were having to call and get their permits over the phone. Kids under 16 don't have to have a license and they don't have to have the HIP permit, but since my were deer hunting records anyway I would always go ahead and get the HIP permit for them.


----------



## RP1969 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks Danny lookinf foward to it.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 16, 2012)

Got picked for Lower Broad River, it'll be my 1st time dove hunting in over 20 years.  Can I bring my cat to retrieve for me?


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 16, 2012)

Brother and girlfriends brother got picked for Redlands!


----------



## danny169 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Dove Hunt*

Can you hunt at Walton are Cybel Hill with out being picked for the quota hunts anytime during the year


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Aug 21, 2013)

check the regulations it  show when you can hunt most wma only let you hunt on sat


----------

